# Cpt 43752 & 43761



## fisherdawnmarie (Jun 18, 2009)

Can CPT 43752 & 43761 be billed together?

Thank you.


----------



## twessen (Jun 19, 2009)

According to code correct, procedure code 43752 is a component of procedure code 43761 but a modifier is allowed if the situation warrents it.


----------

